# Price quotes



## Kungfu2015 (Aug 17, 2015)

Here is the quotes:


Is this a good machine? is 9 needles enough? want to do jackets and hats, Is this a good starter prices?
 Listed below is pricing and information regarding our BARUDAN single head NINE and FIFTEEN needle 'table top' machines and a SPECIAL START UP PACKAGE currently in effect on these machine models:


Single head nine needle machine, model BEXT-S901CAII, also known as the Elite XLII:  LIST PRICE: $13,500.00
REGULAR DISCOUNT PRICE: $12,000.00 (for just the machine)
I've attached a file describing a brand new machine promotion for this model machine ONLY - please note that this is a LIMITED TIME OFFER as well. This promo price of $15,000,00 includes everything you'll need to start up - machine, cart & wheels assembly, all the necessary accessories, designs, software, and two days of ON SITE set up and training. This is a great value, and will save you over $3,000.00 versus purchasing all these items separately​


Single head fifteen needle machine, model BEXT-S1501CBII, also known as the Elite Pro II:
LIST PRICE: $16,500.00
REGULAR DISCOUNT PRICE: $14,000.00 (for just the machine)
CURRENT DISCOUNT PRICE : SPECIAL PROMOTION!!  I've attached a file describing a brand new machine promotion for this machine model ONLY - please note that this is also and LIMITED TIME OFFER as well. This promo price of * $17,000.00* includes everything you'll need to start up - machine, cart & wheels assembly, all the necessary accessories, designs, software, and two days of ON SITE set up and training. This is also a GREAT value, and will save you over $4,000.00 versus purchasing all these items separately. ​


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

What is the *SPECIAL START UP PACKAGE* ?

All of it seems over priced to me.


----------



## Kungfu2015 (Aug 17, 2015)

binki said:


> What is the *SPECIAL START UP PACKAGE* ?
> 
> All of it seems over priced to me.


I guess the software, and two days of ON SITE set up and training is the startup special.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

What software? Wilcom is the only one worth money. 

I Guess is not an answer. I would get specifics on this before you overpay for a 'package'.


----------



## RedBoot (Jan 9, 2017)

Barudan is the only brand of embroidery machine we have stayed with in 24 years in this business. These are solid machines that can run 24/7 with very little downtime. Nine needles should be enough, except that with 15 we can keep more of the frequently used colors on the machine and not have to change them/rethread as much.


----------

